# help very urgent needed



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Please someone from US , living in Mexico with FM3, and having 
a car brought from US, please tell me what did you do with
registration in US, do you pay it ?
We applied for no operation , and did not pay registration any more .
Now my husband is in States, car is here in Mexico, and he found 
letter from DMV, deliquent registration, report to FBI ??!!!

Please help

e


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

evafla said:


> Please someone from US , living in Mexico with FM3, and having
> a car brought from US, please tell me what did you do with
> registration in US, do you pay it ?
> We applied for no operation , and did not pay registration any more .
> ...


We do live in Mexico with US plated car. We had a similar problem as we wanted to keep NC registration. Issue with NC is that you can't register unless inspected within 30 days. Hard when car in Mexico. We called DMV and they have a form that basically defers till we can bring back, get inspected & register. I suspect states differ. I would call DMV and explain the situation. Expect that can resolve.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Alternatively, you can register in Clay County, SD. Search the forum for details. It is easy by phone and mail.


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

Our insurance (Lewis & Lewis) require that our US plated car continue to be registered in the US. in NH the registration is separate from the inspection. Each year MV sends us a link by email so we can register online.
Good Luck!


----------



## mexicogeoff (Oct 27, 2012)

What are the rules of the state in which the car is plated ??? Hopefully you can do it by mail . If you had to have a 180 permit to bring the car in Mexico then the registration was current (depends where you are in Mexico) . You could have real problems if the registration is expired and the permit is expired if you get caught driving the car in mexico


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

evafla said:


> Please someone from US , living in Mexico with FM3, and having
> a car brought from US, please tell me what did you do with
> registration in US, do you pay it ?
> We applied for no operation , and did not pay registration any more .
> ...


You're driving an unregistered vehicle! Of course you have to pay every so often to renew the registration and keep it current and up to date.

On the Mexican side, they wouldn't have allowed you to bring the car in (assuming that they did) if it weren't properly registered, and now it's not.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## mexicogeoff (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe I should tell you more ; get to the point . What COULD happen to you if caught driving a U.S plated expired registration expired permit vehicle ; the Mexican authorities can take the car from you ; for you to get the vehicle back they put THEIR value on the vehicle and you pay it . I've seen this happen at the Sinaloa/Sonora state line more than once .


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

You've seen this happen? So, you tell us what happens!



mexicogeoff said:


> Maybe I should tell you more ; get to the point . What COULD happen to you if caught driving a U.S plated expired registration expired permit vehicle ; the Mexican authorities can take the car from you ; for you to get the vehicle back they put THEIR value on the vehicle and you pay it . I've seen this happen at the Sinaloa/Sonora state line more than once .


Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## mexicogeoff (Oct 27, 2012)

May 2011, a late model hummer was south of Empalme , Sonora which is south of where permits are required . There's a checkpoiont which specifically checks for permits on vehicles . The authorities there on site simply escorted the people ( 2 adults , 2 minors) out of the vehicle and the Mexican authorities seized the vehicle . There's an impound yard at Sonoyta MX with at least 200 vehicles because of "no permit" and similiar violations of Mexican law ex: people trying to "sneak " valuable product across in their vehicle without declaring it .


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

If i was Romney, i would say, See what happens when you aren't rich?
If i was Obama, i would say Try to work with the local consulate to resolve the difference.

Since i'm neither, i will just say, Good luck and may God bless (Red Skelton.)

In any case, i hope you find a way to deal with it, and i hope you and all of us can learn from your experience.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone having a problem with a US plated car that does not have current registration. There are thousands of them. FBI ???

The OP wasn't asking about a Mexican permit


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

sparks, thank you so very much for sober reply .
Exactly , what in Mexico is not any problem of mine .

DMV, in California sent the letter of delinquent registration, and they threaten,
with FBI, going after properties and so one .
This is a lot money for us , over $400 , and we really do not want to pay it,
because we do not use car in US, and registration is the tax, which people pay over there
for using the roads .

I was thinking may
by someone has experience with same problem .
Hardly looks unique .

thank you very much eva


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

I is apparently very easy and possibly cheaper to register in SD, probaly worth checking it out. BTW who insures your vehicle and have you read the fine print? Being without auto Ins in Mexico is a very real risk as they do jail folks until the situation is figured out and money paid.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Eva, I don't understand why you don't just write the CA DMV, and tell them you no longer live in CA, and your car is currently registered in MX.

But definitely make sure that you are following MX law. So, if you've told the immigration people that your car is US plated, then make it true. Find out exactly what level of insurance you are required to have, and if you don't have it, get it.

The scare tactics of the CA DMV are one thing. Breaking laws in your adopted country are something else, entirely.


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

nationalizing a car in Mexico is incredibly expensive and not possible if it is newer than 10 years. it cost us $2200 usd for a 10 year pld Dodge Ram.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

evafla said:


> Please someone from US , living in Mexico with FM3, and having
> a car brought from US, please tell me what did you do with
> registration in US, do you pay it ?
> We applied for no operation , and did not pay registration any more .
> ...


Hi evafla;

Well look at the bright side of things. You husband is Stateside (Florida is it)? He can spend what ever countless hours are needed to go from desk to desk in the Dept. of Motor Vehicles to get you re-registered and then you can make your Mexican Insurance valid again.

State by State is a little bit different. Probably you probably dropped your Registration to save some money? In these times every buck counts. But dropping your Registration on a US car while in Mexico is a definite No-No. Keep it parked off the street until this is resolved. In normal times I'd say just keep driving, but stay in your town - but now a days like the the Broke USA, they'll stop you for little things if nothing else to drum up some money for breakfast for the Policeman. If you have no current Registration, that could lead to big troubles for you. As said by a previous poster - they'll just get you out and impound your car.

I'm so frustrated doing everything right with California where I bought our car, only to every year once I return to Mexico, to get a notice of Suspension of Registration, due to no current valid Auto Insurance. Mind you, this is after when I send my cancellation notice into my US Insurer, that I'm leaving with the car into Mexico and don't need it anymore, ..."and NO, don't inform the DMV that I don't have current Auto Insurance, because I do and here's the copy of the Mexican Auto Insurance in force". I even send a copy to DMV to no avail. Some times it can take up to 5 months to get this resolved. I'm so fed up, when in Florida this December, since I have the Title now (famous Pink Slip), I'm going to retitle and re-register the vehicle in Florida to try and avoid this mess each year. 

Anyone have an experience with Florida for keeping your Registration Current while in Mexico?

Past experiences in Florida told me, the County Tax Collector, just wants the money and they'll send you your new tag each year "anywhere you want it". Since, Florida is mainly a 2nd Tag State with so many snow birds.

Cuyler


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*CA DMV Registration*



evafla said:


> sparks, thank you so very much for sober reply .
> Exactly , what in Mexico is not any problem of mine .
> 
> DMV, in California sent the letter of delinquent registration, and they threaten,
> ...


Hi Eva;

Sorry, I thought with the fla behind your name your were from Flaaaada.

I have tons of experience with the CA. DMV. on this Suspension of Registration matter as the car is in Mexico.

1.) The CA DMV functions this way on this matter. It all comes down to this one item - Car Ins.
The CA. Auto Law requires you to keep current at all times Auto Insurance. So each time you
leave CA. for Mexico some mindless clerk in some far reaches of the USA for your Insurance
company notices, that your Auto Ins. with them is out of force - they send the notice to CA. 
DMV.

2.) CA DMV then sends you a notice, that your Auto Ins. is not in force and this notice is to inform
you to get current and send them a copy of your valid Auto Ins. or they'll Suspend your 
Registration. Bad thing - as Qualitas Mexican Auto Ins. and other's will not pay any claim on
a Registration out of force.

3.) Then CA DMV sends you a "Notice of Suspension" of your Auto Registration.

To cure this. And, it's so much easier walking into a DMV office in person ( don't try to do this by sending in the mail to Sacramento - as that office is full of clueless, dum *>*****'s. including about half their management. Last time, I cured this matter at the Oceanside, CA. office the nice older lady clerk, shook her head and confirmed "oh, no don't send it to Sacramento". They'll help your husband out. Make sure you have sent some proof to your husband to show the Manager of the local DMV he goes into that;

A. Your vehicle IS in Mexico.
B. You have Mexican Auto Insurance.

The HUGE loophole here in the California Auto Insurance Law is; that it doesn't state from where the Auto Insurance is issued. It can be Maine, Mexico hell even Afghanistan. And, they all know this loop hole at the offices.

So, if you've got a copy of IMS Mexican Immigration form stamped and dated at the time of your border crossing, and a copy of your current Mexican Auto Insurance listing the same vehicle. Well that's enough along with the $14.00 reinstatement fee, and back Registration that you didn't pay. Which will be $400.00 tanto as you previously stated. Nope, you'll have to pay that first. 

AND, DON'T DON'T send that to Sacramento!!! No, have your husband pay that at a local office.
Why? Well they open all the envelopes in Sacramento DMV like the IRS, deposit the money (that's the main thing as the State is broke) and then forward the letters to the appropriate office to handle getting you reinstated. Half the time in the past I think they've just taken the money in Sacramento DMV, not understood my letter and threw in the the round file! Like I said, one time it took 5 months of back and forth DHL letters to Sacramento DMV office to get my new Reigstration. Just have your husband go into a local office. The moral in the DMV has been incredibly poor these last few years. First "Arnold" dropped one day of work a week - and pay from them, then later he dropped all their pay to minimum wage. That would be demoralizing to anyone.

I hope, that this helps you some? Sorry, if I sound frustrated? I've been haggling this for 4-5 years each year with CA DMV. I've had enough of the Police State in California and since I now have my "Pink Slip", Auto Title having paid off the vehicle - I'm going to retitle, re-register it in Florida when we're there on vacation over the Holidays. 

It all comes down to preference, but I prefer to keep a US Vehicle in Mexico. The Auto Ins. is about 50% cheaper than owning a Mexican Vehicle with Mexican National Insurance. Another reason a new vehicle purchase in USA right now I can get 2.95-3.99% Financing, here in Mexico I think the lowest is like 11%? That's a huge difference each month in your payment, and the fact the vehicles in the USA are about 25-30% cheaper for the same vehicle. So, why buy Mexican?

My bottom line suggestion? Don't buy or bring a CA. Registered Vehicle into Mexico! Buy it in some other state, that has an intelligent work force in their DMV!

Cuyler


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexican purchased cars are competitive in price; note that the 16% IVA is included in the price. In the USA, taxes and fees are not included in the price.
Pay cash and save all that interest. It will more than pay for the insurance.
There is no 'tenencia' any more.
You will also save the hassle and vehicle fees and deposits every time you cross the border. With a Mexican car, just drive in and out, but do get appropriate insurance for trips back to the USA.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Not us!*



CheeseWiz said:


> Our insurance (Lewis & Lewis) require that our US plated car continue to be registered in the US. in NH the registration is separate from the inspection. Each year MV sends us a link by email so we can register online.
> Good Luck!


We have Lewis and Lewis auto insurance for Mexico, and they have not required that of us. It could be interpreted as a requirement, depending on how one reads the website.

We just call them, they charge our credit card, and send a new copy of the policy to our Mexican mailbox.

You could call them, if you wish, to get a clarification.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Cars ARE cheaper in USA*



RVGRINGO said:


> Mexican purchased cars are competitive in price; note that the 16% IVA is included in the price. In the USA, taxes and fees are not included in the price.
> Pay cash and save all that interest. It will more than pay for the insurance.
> There is no 'tenencia' any more.
> You will also save the hassle and vehicle fees and deposits every time you cross the border. With a Mexican car, just drive in and out, but do get appropriate insurance for trips back to the USA.


Hi RVGRINGO;

I get "Fleet" prices for the last 4 vehicles we've purchase in USA, and now with Haggle-Free Car Buying Experience from Local Dealers - TrueCar almost anyone can. Here in Mexico you're into the 1900s style of trying to haggle with the Sales Manager, usuasally to no avail. So end result, I would pay too much for same car in Mexico.

An, NO, Visitors Auto Insurance for all of Mexico, I pay about 50% of what my cunado does with a similar priced vehicle in Mexico and we're only two years age difference. 

So, It surely does pay to buy in USA.

Cuyler


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

I found it reading the itty bitty print in our actual policy.


----------

